# Holidays & Vacations - Car Washing Terms



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Holidays & Vacations - Car Washing Terms *

*Note the area missed when this car was washed, that's a Holiday*










*Holidays & Vacations*

Above is a picture I took of a car at a stop light where you could easily tell where the owner missed a section when they washed their car.

Back when I was in college one of my friends had a mobile car wash business and he used the terms, *Holiday*, and *Vacation*, to describe the area you missed when you wash a car and by accident that is, when you missed a section of paint.

Usually the missed section doesn't show up when the car is wet, but stands out like a *Sore Thumb* after the car dries.

If I or one of the other guys, or even my friend Dave the business owner missed a *small* spot, someone would say,

*"Hey... are you on a Holiday or something?*

If you miss a *large* section, they'll say...

*"Hey... are you on a Vacation or something?*

It's usually said in jest, but if you're training a new employee then it's also a _*gentle*_ way to point out they need to focus on the task at hand because they're missing spots and there isn't time to go back and wash a car a second time as like most jobs in the general category of the car care industry, it's all about speed and production.

Maybe I'm the only person that's heard this?

:lol:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

In the UK if you were training a new employee and they did that their mentor would likely say something like "Oi _round door handle_ head, you've missed a bit!"


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

minimadmotorman said:


> "Oi _round door handle_ head"


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

minimadmotorman said:


> "Oi _round door handle_ head, you've missed a bit!"


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:detailer:


----------

